# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Зависает Windows 7

## Black_SOKOL

Здравствуйте. Уже голову сломал, каждый день, происходит и не по одному разу зависания, систематизировать не получается, так, как зависания происходят на разных программах и в разное время. Логи вытянуть не получается и дампов нет, от чего отталкиваться нет. Нужна помощь разобраться в данной проблеме.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Здравствуйте.
Смотрели ли вы в сторону аппаратной составляющей? Может, вентиляторы недостаточно охлаждают. Процессы, на которых происходит зависание тяжелые или на любой программе может зависнуть?

----------

